# [scim]Problemas con los acentos(cerrado)

## phyro

Uso KDE 4.3.3, y SCIM con Anthy para poder escribir en japonés(hiragana/katakana/kanji).

Al instalarlo hace mucho tiempo, tenía un problema con los acentos de las aplicaciones QT, básicamente, se ve así:

´a´e´i´o´u

Pero lo reparé(muy bien no me acuerdo como  :Razz: ).

Y hace un mes más o menos, al actualizar los repositorios, el paquete "app-i18n/scim-qtimm" parece que no iba a servir más. Al actualizarlo(creo), empezaron de nuevo los problemas de los acentos. Instalé la versión anterior, y aun así, el error no se arregló.

Cabe destacar que en las aplicaciones GTK funcionan perfecto los acentos.

Les dejo alguna información:

```
locale

LANG=es_AR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
emerge --info  

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Feb 2010 14:30:01 +0000                                                      

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                            

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                              

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                      

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                             

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                              

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                          

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                           

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"                                                                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                               

LINGUAS="es en"                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds embedded emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gzip hal hddtemp iconv immqt-bc ipv6 jabber java jpeg kde lame ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad melt mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.                                                      

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="melt java cjk nls immqt-bc embedded mysql sql webkit mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr opengl pdf plasma png python smp theora usb unicode truetype vorbis mpeg mp3 mp4 mplayer msn acpi bluetooth cups curl lm_sensors dbus dvdr ffmpeg gzip hddtemp jabber lame firefox fontconfig ftp"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es en"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

```
cat xprofile

#export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

#export XMODIFIER=@im=SCIM

#export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim-bridge

#export QT_IM_MODULE=scim-bridge

# SCIM

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export XIM_PROGRAM=scim -d

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

scim -d
```

```
cat profile          

# /etc/profile: login shell setup

#                                

# That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the

# environment for login shells.                                     

#                                                                   

# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d                        

if [ -e /etc/profile.env ] ; then                                

        . /etc/profile.env                                       

fi                                                               

# You should override these in your ~/.bashrc (or equivalent) for per-user

# settings.  For system defaults, you can add a new file in /etc/profile.d/.

export EDITOR=${EDITOR:-/bin/nano}                                          

export PAGER=${PAGER:-/usr/bin/less}                                        

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022                                                       

# Set up PATH depending on whether we're root or a normal user.

# There's no real reason to exclude sbin paths from the normal user,

# but it can make tab-completion easier when they aren't in the     

# user's PATH to pollute the executable namespace.                  

#                                                                   

# It is intentional in the following line to use || instead of -o.  

# This way the evaluation can be short-circuited and calling whoami is

# avoided.                                                            

if [ "$EUID" = "0" ] || [ "$USER" = "root" ] ; then                   

        PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:${ROOTPATH}"

else                                                                                   

        PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:${PATH}"                                    

fi                                                                                     

export PATH                                                                            

unset ROOTPATH                                                                         

if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ] ; then

        # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

        # including color.  We leave out color here because not all       

        # terminals support it.                                           

        if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ] ; then                                 

                # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile                 

                # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc         

                # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc regardless, we source it 

                # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do       

                # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting    

                # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any         

                # difference.                                                    

                . /etc/bash/bashrc                                               

        else                                                                     

                PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '                                               

        fi

else

        # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable

        # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't

        # understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it.

        PS1="${USER:-$(type whoami >/dev/null && whoami)}@$(type uname >/dev/null && uname -n) \$ "

fi

for sh in /etc/profile.d/*.sh ; do

        [ -r "$sh" ] && . "$sh"

done

unset sh

# SCIM

export XMODIFIERS='@im=SCIM'

export GTK_IM_MODULE="scim"

export XIM_PROGRAM="scim -d"

export QT_IM_MODULE="scim"

scim -d
```

En .xsession-errors aparece:

```
Smart Common Input Method 1.4.7

Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...

Loading simple Config module ...

Creating backend ...

Loading socket FrontEnd module ...

Starting SCIM as daemon ...

Launching a SCIM process with x11...

Loading socket Config module ...

Creating backend ...

Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...

GTK Panel of SCIM 1.4.7

Starting SCIM as daemon ...

SCIM has been successfully launched.

/etc/xprofile: line 8: export: `-d': no es un identificador válido

Smart Common Input Method 1.4.7

Launching a SCIM process with x11...

Loading socket Config module ...

Creating backend ...

Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...

Failed to load x11 FrontEnd module.

Failed to launch SCIM.
```

Espero haber posteado toda la información posible  :Razz:  .Last edited by phyro on Sat Feb 20, 2010 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge -pv scim
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

no requiere app-i18n/scim-qtimm si estas en ~amd64 al menos...

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge -pv scim
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Creo que es porque al paquete lo reemplazaron. Bah, no sé. Igual, ya probé sin ese paquete(hace mucho) y no hay chance, tampoco funciona.

----------

## phyro

No sé que tantas cosas toqué, pero parece que se solucionó. Por las dudas, les dejo como están configurados los archivos:

```
cat /etc/xprofile

# SCIM

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

export XIM_PROGRAM="/usr/bin/scim"

export XIM_ARGS="--daemon"

scim -d
```

(/etc/profile tiene el mismo contenido al final)

```
cat /etc/environment

#

# This file is parsed by pam_env module

#

# Syntax: simple "KEY=VAL" pairs on separate lines

#

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM #case matters for this variable!

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim
```

```
cat /etc/scim/global

/SupportedUnicodeLocales = es_AR.UTF-8,en_US.UTF-8

/DefaultPanelProgram = scim-panel-gtk

/DefaultConfigModule = simple

/DefaultSocketFrontEndAddress = local:/tmp/scim-socket-frontend

/DefaultSocketIMEngineAddress = local:/tmp/scim-socket-frontend

/DefaultSocketConfigAddress = local:/tmp/scim-socket-frontend

/DefaultPanelSocketAddress = local:/tmp/scim-panel-socket

/DefaultHelperManagerSocketAddress = local:/tmp/scim-helper-manager-socket

/DefaultSocketTimeout = 5000
```

```
locale

LANG=es_AR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

*Activar en Others, el teclado English/European(en las configuraciones de SCIM).

Saludos.

----------

